# Someone just offered me a hive/swarm in an implement tongue



## swanders (Mar 10, 2015)

It's about an hour away at least. Unsure if they have been there a while or if it's just a swarm landing for a bit. Won't be able to get there till late tomorrow. 
Won't be able to drill or cut to get them out 
Any ideas on how to entice them to move into something I can move? I have an empty deep 8 frame and a cardboard nic box I could use. 
Any tips or guides. Don't want to make too many trips down there if possible


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

If you can raise the tongue up to where you can get the 8 frame under it, I would brush them into the box. If they have not started making comb, and raising brood they might move into the box on their own especially if there were some drawn comb in it. It looks like a swarm to me, not a hive. They might not stay there long. If you do not have drawn comb for them it is going to be real hard this late in the year to get them ready for winter. I hope somebody else has better ideas.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I would call before I left to get them. That appears to be a swarm, and, it may leave at any time.

If it is a swarm, it should be a relatively easy one to capture. 
Place a white cloth of some kind on the ground under or in front of the cluster. 
Use your 8 frame deep. 
If you have them, place 2 or 3 drawn combs in the box. If not, use foundation. 
Place your deep super on the cloth under as many of the bees as you can, or, immediately in front of the swarm. 
Gently scoop 2 or 3 large handfuls of bees in the box, place the top on the box, and the others will normally march right into the hive. 
Let them set for an hour or so, close them off, and take them home. 

A swarm this time of year will likely need a lot of help to get through the winter. Either feed, or give some capped honey from another hive.

cchoganjr


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

Do you know of anyone with a bee vacuum ?


----------



## swanders (Mar 10, 2015)

nope..wish I did...
Going down tomorrow if possible...its still there and buzzing today supposedly. 
Currently I have a queenless hive with laying workers I think, and I was going to dump those bees about 25 yards from my other, (good) hive....then I will take this box and comb down and hopefully entice/trap them in here and get the queen as well...Hopefully...will make losing the hive much less painful.


----------

